# Has anyone read "Beneath the Flesh"?



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

... and, if so, what did you think of it?

Any thoughts, comments, etc.? Please, no spoilers!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes - I read it a few weeks ago. It's an enjoyable read, and I highly recommend it, worth a look into. Fast-paced Flesh Tearer , action-packed stuff.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I would recommend just getting the 2 Hammer and Bolter issues its split into rather that getting it by itself its a better deal.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Gotcha. Would you guys say it's more straight-up bolter action, or are there strong characters/story elements?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know if you've seen it already, but here's a review of it over at _Civilian Reader_: http://civilian-reader.blogspot.com/2012/02/beneath-flesh-by-andy-smillie-black.html


----------

